# Still in Wales



## cremedemonthe (15 June 2015)

Right, Llangadog property wasn't right for us so we swanned off to Herefordshire instead, property there looked promising but again there were problems with it (thank god for on line £3 deed searches)
So, now we are back in Wales looking for a place, what is Tregaron like and surrounding countryside?
Are there post offices, vets, feed merchants,doctors,chemists, riding schools or livery stables, bridlepaths and footpaths round the surrounding countryside?
Are there any Saddlers in that area?
Is broadband good here?
Thanks for any info, Oz


----------



## Annagain (16 June 2015)

I'm not sure about the horsey side of life in Tregaron (all I know is they have trotting races there) but it's a nice little market town with all the amenities to go with it. Lampeter and Aberystwyth are not too far away for bigger requirements - they're even putting an M&S in Aber!


----------



## Lanky Loll (16 June 2015)

Yep get practising your harness making skills for Tregaron   CrosshillPacers may be able to shed more light.


----------



## cremedemonthe (16 June 2015)

Lanky Loll said:



			Yep get practising your harness making skills for Tregaron   CrosshillPacers may be able to shed more light.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, yes trotters are all I could find locally too, there seems to be a chap making the harness in the area so he probably has all the trade which suits me as mostly I will be manufacturing.
Thanks for your replies, I'm driving up there and back from Surrey  this Sunday to have a look at a property.
Oz


----------



## Annagain (16 June 2015)

You won't have the problem of urban sprawl there, that I can guarantee. It's a good 20 miles to Aber and as I said they're only just getting an M&S there so they're not about to take over the world. I believe there's a nice cross country course somewhere near Tregaron - maybe out towards Aberaeron? - which suggests there must be a decent horsey population in the area.


----------



## cremedemonthe (16 June 2015)

annagain said:



			You won't have the problem of urban sprawl there, that I can guarantee. It's a good 20 miles to Aber and as I said they're only just getting an M&S there so they're not about to take over the world. I believe there's a nice cross country course somewhere near Tregaron - maybe out towards Aberaeron? - which suggests there must be a decent horsey population in the area.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, some of the neighbours seem to have stables from what I can determine on google maps, so that's a good start!


----------



## Archangel (16 June 2015)

I've Pm'd you with a couple of properties (sorry 2 messages as links didn't work).


----------



## cremedemonthe (17 June 2015)

Archangel said:



			I've Pm'd you with a couple of properties (sorry 2 messages as links didn't work).
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, got them


----------



## JillA (17 June 2015)

I lived and worked near Aberystwyth for 10 years to 1986, and although the university has become more equine since then, I found there were very limited opportunities for horses and their owners. I moved to Shropshire for that reason - fledgling Riding Club which wasn't well supported, no hunting to speak of, no underlying organisation just a lot of owners pootling around doing their own thing. Might well have changed by now, but you are right to do your research first.


----------



## ChwaraeTeg (17 June 2015)

We live in Pembrokeshire. It is beautiful and fabulous beaches nearby - plus a cross country course for hire near Fishguard. Plenty of shows , point-to-point, all sorts . Might be worth finding a Facebook page - Horse shows and events Pembrokeshire/ Carmarthenshire - or google equestrian scene, Pembrokeshire -  http://www.pembrokeshirebridleways.org.uk/Events

""Are there post offices, vets, feed merchants,doctors,chemists, riding schools or livery stables, bridlepaths and footpaths round the surrounding countryside?
Are there any Saddlers in that area?
Is broadband good here?
Thanks for any info, Oz""

""
Feed store x 2 near us , 1 mile and 4 miles away. Both deliver free. GPs PO and chemist 5 miles at St Davids (very good surgery), a few livery yards around, tack and saddlers 16/20 miles away. Views to die for  not enough bridleways in our area, but there are one or 2, plus beaches and an old airfield 

broadband in hit and miss depending on providers, but not too bad in our area. Mobile signal is the same , but not good where we live. We spent a few weekends here before making the move.
 Wishing you every success,
Teg


----------



## Annagain (17 June 2015)

ChwaraeTeg said:



			We live in Pembrokeshire. It is beautiful and fabulous beaches nearby - plus a cross country course for hire near Fishguard. Plenty of shows , point-to-point, all sorts . Might be worth finding a Facebook page - Horse shows and events Pembrokeshire/ Carmarthenshire - or google equestrian scene, Pembrokeshire -  http://www.pembrokeshirebridleways.org.uk/Events

""Are there post offices, vets, feed merchants,doctors,chemists, riding schools or livery stables, bridlepaths and footpaths round the surrounding countryside?
Are there any Saddlers in that area?
Is broadband good here?
Thanks for any info, Oz""

""
Feed store x 2 near us , 1 mile and 4 miles away. Both deliver free. GPs PO and chemist 5 miles at St Davids (very good surgery), a few livery yards around, tack and saddlers 16/20 miles away. Views to die for  not enough bridleways in our area, but there are one or 2, plus beaches and an old airfield 

broadband in hit and miss depending on providers, but not too bad in our area. Mobile signal is the same , but not good where we live. We spent a few weekends here before making the move.
 Wishing you every success,
Teg
		
Click to expand...

Pembs is my favourite place on earth, St Davids and Solva in particular. Plan on retiring there when they finally let me in about 30 years time!  

Well worth a look down that way, Oz although house prices are a little higher in Pembs than Ceredigion.


----------



## ChwaraeTeg (17 June 2015)

http://www.yell.com/s/saddlers+and+harness+makers-dyfed.html

I know of a gorgeous place with outbuildings and 28 acres , fabulous sea views in Goodwick area (near Fishguard) £525,ooo or another but nearer St Davids - walking distance to sea house with 7 acres ,wooden stables, barn, tackroom, stone outbuilding , 1.5  mile from village - about £375,ooo (but not sure, will check if interested)


----------



## Annagain (17 June 2015)

This is my favourite. Walking distance to St Davids but not a huge amount of land 
http://www.zoopla.co.uk/for-sale/de...d5347f23df2eccdb26adde83e#45i7BM34Jwdu4E4j.97

These look great too. 
http://www.zoopla.co.uk/for-sale/details/17707598?search_identifier=b02939fd5347f23df2eccdb26adde83e
http://www.zoopla.co.uk/for-sale/de...d5347f23df2eccdb26adde83e#msy6XAMVPZgHqq6w.97

All a bit on the expensive side though!


----------



## ChwaraeTeg (17 June 2015)

They all have that WOW factor don't they  
You are right about the price though Annagain - rather expensive


----------



## Annagain (17 June 2015)

ChwaraeTeg said:



			They all have that WOW factor don't they  
You are right about the price though Annagain - rather expensive
		
Click to expand...

When I win the lottery.......
Which will be never seeing as I don't play it.


----------



## cremedemonthe (17 June 2015)

annagain said:



			Pembs is my favourite place on earth, St Davids and Solva in particular. Plan on retiring there when they finally let me in about 30 years time!  

Well worth a look down that way, Oz although house prices are a little higher in Pembs than Ceredigion.
		
Click to expand...

Fraid they are out of my price range!
But nice all the same.
I'll give you feedback on the one I'm looking at on Sunday, there's a barn/work on the land/garden, I need to see if that can be renovated and transformed in to a secure,vermin free saddlery workshop with power.
I have nearly 30 years of saddlery workshop fittings, leather, machinery, tools and textiles to move!
Oz


----------



## SJP (17 June 2015)

Hi, we spent 2 years looking for a smallholding in mid Wales and eventually bought one near Aberaeron. We haven't moved in yet because it's a big renovation project but it is a lovely area. It's a very horsey area, real Welsh Pony and Cob country. We have a vets practice, an agricultural merchant and a large competition yard all within 5 minutes. The most beautiful coast and beaches only a few minutes drive away and lots of footpaths. Tregaron is a few more miles in land, parts are very pretty and Lampeter isn't far away for more shops. It's a truly beautiful, friendly and welcoming part of Wales. If you're on Facebook there is a great page called Ceredigion smallholders. Good luck with your search.


----------



## cremedemonthe (17 June 2015)

SJP said:



			Hi, we spent 2 years looking for a smallholding in mid Wales and eventually bought one near Aberaeron. We haven't moved in yet because it's a big renovation project but it is a lovely area. It's a very horsey area, real Welsh Pony and Cob country. We have a vets practice, an agricultural merchant and a large competition yard all within 5 minutes. The most beautiful coast and beaches only a few minutes drive away and lots of footpaths. Tregaron is a few more miles in land, parts are very pretty and Lampeter isn't far away for more shops. It's a truly beautiful, friendly and welcoming part of Wales. If you're on Facebook there is a great page called Ceredigion smallholders. Good luck with your search.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you


----------



## cremedemonthe (20 June 2015)

Off to see a property tomorrow, already have friends up that way wanting to come for a visit to learn how to make saddlery and I haven't even bought anywhere yet!
Better make sure the workshop's large enough then if I'm going to be teaching leatherwork!
Oz


----------



## Crosshill Pacers (21 June 2015)

Good luck today 

Lankly Loll is right - BIG harness racing area. Three meetings there a year, in August a 3 day festival which draws a lot of visitors to the town and surrounding B&Bs/holidays cottages.  Not far to Aberystwyth (windy back roads in that part of the country but certainly manageable for trailers & lorries) which has your bigger supermarkets, better road to Lampeter where there's an exceptional equine vet practice.

Hunting certainly is big over there; the country heading east to Powys over the Devil's Staircase is fantastic for riding/walking and they have had joint meets with my local pack the last few seasons.

Look, it's remote. My parents live 19 miles from Tregaron and it takes them 1 hour 15 minutes to drive there and they know the road well!  It's VERY Welsh-speaking and a lot of people don't speak English to you even if you don't speak Welsh. But it's a beautiful part of the country with plenty of character about it.

Let us know how you get on,

Sarah


----------



## cremedemonthe (21 June 2015)

Thanks, just getting ready to leave,


----------



## Gem Gill (21 June 2015)

I live in Aberystwyth, search Ceredigion on horseback for a massive pdf of rides!! Celaeron big dressage place and the riding club is active in my opinion but I'm a transport less furry pony rider so might not be what you're looking for &#55357;&#56836; good luck its a great place to live


----------



## cremedemonthe (24 June 2015)

One down and loads to go, nice cottage but much work needed to get the barn ship shape and turned in to a working saddlery workshop so may not be the best one but we have lots to look at yet


----------



## cremedemonthe (28 June 2015)

Currently looking in the Llanarth area


----------



## SJP (30 June 2015)

Now that's a lovely area!


----------



## cremedemonthe (30 June 2015)

Thanks, looking for places and footpaths I can walk the dogs off lead now, I hope to go up to look at 4 properties Saturday week, just trying to find somewhere cheapish to stay, no travel lodges up there!


----------



## TTK (1 July 2015)

Tregaron is nice enough but really is the back end of beyond - you can't get anywhere from there. Like JillA, I moved to Shropshire to get a bit of horsey stuff to do. Also, if you have a chronic health condition, beware of the Welsh NHS, treatment can be very hard to get - another reason I moved.

However, in & around Tregaron, there are quite a few endurance people and a few bridleways but as they mostly go into the high moors (which are wonderful) so not really a goer in winter. Can be a bit midgey if you are too near water and Tregaron is on a marsh area of course.

As per my previous post, why not look in East Radnorshire (Powys) as there is a ton of horsey stuff and it's a bit more civilised (expect flaming from Ceridigion people here).

Edited to say, if you want dog walking, then Radnorshire is your place with the Radnor forest and Offas Dyke, you will never be short of somewhere to walk.


----------



## cremedemonthe (1 July 2015)

TTK said:



			Tregaron is nice enough but really is the back end of beyond - you can't get anywhere from there. Like JillA, I moved to Shropshire to get a bit of horsey stuff to do. Also, if you have a chronic health condition, beware of the Welsh NHS, treatment can be very hard to get - another reason I moved.

However, in & around Tregaron, there are quite a few endurance people and a few bridleways but as they mostly go into the high moors (which are wonderful) so not really a goer in winter. Can be a bit midgey if you are too near water and Tregaron is on a marsh area of course.

As per my previous post, why not look in East Radnorshire (Powys) as there is a ton of horsey stuff and it's a bit more civilised (expect flaming from Ceridigion people here).

Edited to say, if you want dog walking, then Radnorshire is your place with the Radnor forest and Offas Dyke, you will never be short of somewhere to walk.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, off to investigate via google maps!


----------



## Annagain (2 July 2015)

TTK said:



			Tregaron is nice enough but really is the back end of beyond - you can't get anywhere from there. Like JillA, I moved to Shropshire to get a bit of horsey stuff to do. Also, if you have a chronic health condition, beware of the Welsh NHS, treatment can be very hard to get - another reason I moved.

However, in & around Tregaron, there are quite a few endurance people and a few bridleways but as they mostly go into the high moors (which are wonderful) so not really a goer in winter. Can be a bit midgey if you are too near water and Tregaron is on a marsh area of course.

As per my previous post, why not look in East Radnorshire (Powys) as there is a ton of horsey stuff and it's a bit more civilised (expect flaming from Ceridigion people here).

Edited to say, if you want dog walking, then Radnorshire is your place with the Radnor forest and Offas Dyke, you will never be short of somewhere to walk.
		
Click to expand...

The NHS thing is utter rubbish. Yes it has its issues in Wales, but no more than in England (or Scotland for that matter). Wales is better for some things and worse for some things but saying "beware of the Welsh NHS" is nothing less than irresponsible scaremongering. The Tories (or rather the Daily Mail on their behalf) did a great job of terrifying people with this in the run up to the general election and it's frightening how many people just accept it as fact rather than looking at the issues themselves.


----------



## JillA (2 July 2015)

But I have a friend there with chronic back pain, as also does her son. Son was operated on in Carmarthen and ended up worse - Gobowen could sort both but because it is over the border they can't get funding. And friends tell me Bronglais in Aberystwyth is under threat of being downgraded, leaving the nearest 24 hr A & E well over an hour away. That isn't scaremongering, the health funding went into free prescriptions for all and you can't have the penny and the bun. Wales might have similar problems to England but is it smaller so less choice.


----------



## Annagain (2 July 2015)

Free prescriptions funding is less than 1% of the Health budget, plus a lot of those having them would qualify anyway e.g those with chronic conditions, children and pensioners. If they weren't all free the cash saved would only keep the NHS going for one day. It's not a penny and bun situation and the fact that prescriptions are free means people who need basic medicines get them and take them and their conditions don't escalate to a more serious (and therefore expensive to deal with) issue.  

Bronglais A & E is not being downgraded, the health board has categorically denied that when rumours (scaremongering) about that were started. 

Gobowen is the first choice orthopod hospital for Powys due to proximity and many, many Welsh patients go there for treatment just as many English patients are treated at Welsh hospitals with specialisms. Roughly 11,000 Welsh patients a year are treated in England and actually slightly more come from England to Wales.  

I'm sorry your friend's and her son's experiences haven't been good but that doesn't mean it's the norm, just as Mid Staffs wasn't the norm in England.


----------



## JillA (2 July 2015)

Do you work in the health service in Wales annagain? You seem au fait with facts and stats my (lay) friends aren't aware of, so I am curious


----------



## Annagain (2 July 2015)

I'll PM you.


----------



## TTK (2 July 2015)

annagain said:



			The NHS thing is utter rubbish. Yes it has its issues in Wales, but no more than in England (or Scotland for that matter). Wales is better for some things and worse for some things but saying "beware of the Welsh NHS" is nothing less than irresponsible scaremongering. The Tories (or rather the Daily Mail on their behalf) did a great job of terrifying people with this in the run up to the general election and it's frightening how many people just accept it as fact rather than looking at the issues themselves.
		
Click to expand...

Bless, but actually I have first hand experience of the issues with the Welsh NHS and have had to move into England to avoid going blind. Just saying that there are issues and it's not scaremongering.


----------



## Crugeran Celt (2 July 2015)

I live between Swansea and Llanelli have fantastic places to ride and can go up onto the mountain and ride for hours without seeing a road or even a person. Also beach riding within 10 miles. Must say though you can't beat Pembrokeshire and we to will eventually retire to the St Davids area.


----------



## mightymammoth (2 July 2015)

Crugeran Celt said:



			I live between Swansea and Llanelli have fantastic places to ride and can go up onto the mountain and ride for hours without seeing a road or even a person. Also beach riding within 10 miles. Must say though you can't beat Pembrokeshire and we to will eventually retire to the St Davids area.
		
Click to expand...

sending you a pm


----------



## Missmac (3 July 2015)

Have lived in Aberystwyth area all my life. 
Riding is great in most areas and there is a lot of work going on to improve the bridleway system. 
I have always found saddlers hit and miss. Same with farriers. Have found a decent one now but he is only in the Area once a week.

Just to wade in on the NHS thing; as a family we have sadly had to use it a lot over the last few years and we have nothing but praise for it - Bronglais in particular.
I had a very poorly son born 3 years ago plus i had placenta previa. I received first class care from Bronglais and the UW Heath in Cardiff.
They saved the life of my niece who decided to try and make an appearance at 24 weeks (the early labour was spotted, stopped and my Sister dispatched to Swansea. My niece is now a boistrous and very bright 2 yr old
I was diagnosed with a pretty advanced dose of cancer last May. I had fertility treatment, 8 months of chemo and was given the all clear in April
And following a skiing accident in January, my brother now holds the record for the biggest one hit knee reconstructive surgery in Gobowen hospital. And he is seen by their physio team once a week.

All i can say is thank god for the NHS!

Yes people do have bad experiences but i suspect its across the board - not just in Wales!

Edited to say please excuse poor spelling/grammar. My phone is not user friendly when it comes to this site!


----------



## cremedemonthe (3 July 2015)

Thanks for all the helpful suggestions. 
I have worked within the NHS on 4 separate occasions since 1978,it's hard and often stressful work and yes there's bad out there but there's good too,  same as within any organisation or trade. I'm a Saddler,like to think I'm a good one   there's good and bad ones out there all round the UK.

We have narrowed down our "interested list" of properties to 4. Hopefully going up on the 11th July overnight to see them, one has 8 acres with the house  all for £175k !
Round here that would go for £650k at least if not more!
So, keep your fingers crossed for me please, starting in Cardigan and travelling NE ending up in Rhayader I will find what I'm looking for eventually, when I do and have settled in, any locals to me on here will be most welcome to visit my saddlery workshop for a cup of tea , Oz


----------



## Missmac (3 July 2015)

If you're a saddler definately come to Aberystwyth!

Try Evans bros estate agents if you havnt already. They seem to have lots of 'small holding for sale' signs up dotted around the area.


----------



## cremedemonthe (4 July 2015)

Yes, they are one of the ones we are using


----------



## npage123 (4 July 2015)

Fingers crossed you find a lovely (and at the right price) property soon


----------



## cremedemonthe (4 July 2015)

npage123 said:



			Fingers crossed you find a lovely (and at the right price) property soon 

Click to expand...

 thanks, looking forward to next weekend in Wales!


----------



## SJP (4 July 2015)

I used to work as a nurse in the NHS in North Wales but for the last 10 years have worked in an
adult hospice. Lots of the patients I meet have had specialist care in England and I seem to hear as many complaints about the NHS in England as I do about the NHS in Wales. Many people from North Wales go to Gobowen by the way.
 £175,000 for a smallholding? I'm guessing it needs some work or is off the beaten track?
 Really enjoying following this thread. Good luck.


----------



## cremedemonthe (4 July 2015)

SJP said:



			I used to work as a nurse in the NHS in North Wales but for the last 10 years have worked in an
adult hospice. Lots of the patients I meet have had specialist care in England and I seem to hear as many complaints about the NHS in England as I do about the NHS in Wales. Many people from North Wales go to Gobowen by the way.
 £175,000 for a smallholding? I'm guessing it needs some work or is off the beaten track?
 Really enjoying following this thread. Good luck.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, 

No, it looks like it's on the edge of a village/town and to be honest looks a bit rough around there, going to look at it anyway. They have done the house up and it looks great. No workshop for my saddlery though, so would have to build one and as I probably outgrew my current one many years ago, it's got to be large!
When I have been to Wales and looked at these 4 properties, I'll post  pictures on here of the ones we crossed off the list.
When we finally get one, it's party time people!


----------



## JillA (4 July 2015)

cremedemonthe said:



			When we finally get one, it's party time people!

Click to expand...

Oh good - I'm only just over the border


----------



## cremedemonthe (4 July 2015)

JillA said:



			Oh good - I'm only just over the border 

Click to expand...

Put you down as a definitely will attend then?


----------



## SJP (7 July 2015)

Photos would be great. If we have moved by the time you have your party then you can count us in!
We had planning permission passed last week to extend our cottage in Ceredigion and convert an attached barn. Good luck for the weekend.


----------



## cremedemonthe (11 July 2015)

SJP said:



			Photos would be great. If we have moved by the time you have your party then you can count us in!
We had planning permission passed last week to extend our cottage in Ceredigion and convert an attached barn. Good luck for the weekend.
		
Click to expand...

This was the one I have been to see, tried to line up another 5 to view next weekend but only 1 of those is available still, so back to square one!
http://www.primelocation.com/for-sa...h_identifier=5c7e94267e06048761300aae7967ba75


----------



## mightymammoth (11 July 2015)

yes I can imagine it's hard when you live so far away and can't just pop there in the evening. Probably be a problem I will have as well.


----------



## ChwaraeTeg (11 July 2015)

The Tregarron cottage looks lovely.  Hope all goes well.
If you are sill looking for others' have you seen this one >>>> 
http://www.rightmove.co.uk/property...cebook&utm_medium=sharing&utm_campaign=buying

I saw it on a facebook page I have just joined >>>>>>>
Small holdings and Land to buy/Let in west Wales

Hope you soon find what you are looking for,
Teg


----------



## cremedemonthe (12 July 2015)

ChwaraeTeg said:



			The Tregarron cottage looks lovely.  Hope all goes well.
If you are sill looking for others' have you seen this one >>>> 
http://www.rightmove.co.uk/property...cebook&utm_medium=sharing&utm_campaign=buying

I saw it on a facebook page I have just joined >>>>>>>
Small holdings and Land to buy/Let in west Wales

Hope you soon find what you are looking for,
Teg 

Click to expand...

No, had missed that one thanks.
It's the sort of property we are looking for however it's too near humans!
We here in Caterham on the Hill, suffer from over crowding, pollution, noise which includes all night loud parties every weekend, fireworks most nights, fights out in the road, selfish parking so no one can get past, power tools being used all weekend when all you want is a bit of peace and quiet!
I have 3 dogs, one of which is noise phobic so the fireworks are a real problem every night and we dread Oct through to Jan every year when it intensifies so much it's like a war zone here.
What we are after is, 3 bed cottage, bungalow or house with good sized rooms and a very large garden for dogs, chickens and for me to build a pond for our fish. I need a very large workshop that's got power, is insulated and has heating it needs to be vermin free, something along the lines of a place you could live in as doing saddlery in it you'd need that sort of environment.
Lastly, far enough away from humans without being too cut off.
Hard to find such a place isn't it, we can find beautiful properties but no garden or beautifully large gardens/land that's level with good soil/grazing but the wrong house !
WHEN we have found something with potential we find it's slap bang in a town/village!
We will find something eventually just a case of keep looking!
Oz


----------



## cremedemonthe (12 July 2015)

This is another that popped up, didn't like the surrounding area though and it's too near the village but it has 8 acres in total, for £175k
http://www.rightmove.co.uk/property...time_savedPropertyId=34943505#summary34943505


----------



## ChwaraeTeg (12 July 2015)

Crumbs, no wonder you want to move ! The Crymach property looks nice too. It is about half an hour, 40 minutes drive from our place. Very pretty area - but as you say - there are near neighbours though . Here is another you may have seen, but maybe discounted as it might to small >>>>
http://www.zoopla.co.uk/for-sale/details/34091208#8Pwd9gRrrLrD0VAz.97
or another in Cardigan >>>>>
http://www.thesmallholdingcentre.co...ce=200000&minbedrooms=0&maxbedrooms=0&branch=

and this one looks more secluded >>>>>
http://www.dai-lewis.co.uk/property-for-sale/view/901-4-bedroom-detached-house-for-sale/

Sorry if you have seen them before. I currently have the local Western Telegraph properties supplement for South West Wales as we are currently selling our house. Am sorry it will not be in a quiet enough location for you. If I see any more, I'll bore you on here with the details  
Teg


----------



## cremedemonthe (12 July 2015)

ChwaraeTeg said:



			Crumbs, no wonder you want to move ! The Crymach property looks nice too. It is about half an hour, 40 minutes drive from our place. Very pretty area - but as you say - there are near neighbours though . Here is another you may have seen, but maybe discounted as it might to small >>>>
http://www.zoopla.co.uk/for-sale/details/34091208#8Pwd9gRrrLrD0VAz.97
or another in Cardigan >>>>>
http://www.thesmallholdingcentre.co...ce=200000&minbedrooms=0&maxbedrooms=0&branch=

and this one looks more secluded >>>>>
http://www.dai-lewis.co.uk/property-for-sale/view/901-4-bedroom-detached-house-for-sale/

Sorry if you have seen them before. I currently have the local Western Telegraph properties supplement for South West Wales as we are currently selling our house. Am sorry it will not be in a quiet enough location for you. If I see any more, I'll bore you on here with the details  
Teg
		
Click to expand...

Thanks funnily enough the second one I had seen and I have already asked to view it  next Saturday, first one I hadn't seen but it's 2 beds, we are after 3 so we can have friends staying, thank you for your help, we've had 2 lots of fireworks today, wasn't even dark for the first lot!
Just so sick of the constant din


----------



## ChwaraeTeg (12 July 2015)

quiet area>>> http://www.primelocation.com/for-sa...6a80440a5b716df36612fc191#1og3kvL9PKXwXcyS.97

Have you thought of the Brecon Beacons or Swansea/ Cardiff / Gwent areas ? 
 If you would be interested. we are relocating back east and can send details if I come across them if you want
(but will not block your inbox if it is not necessary)


----------



## mightymammoth (13 July 2015)

ChwaraeTeg said:



			quiet area>>> http://www.primelocation.com/for-sa...6a80440a5b716df36612fc191#1og3kvL9PKXwXcyS.97

Have you thought of the Brecon Beacons or Swansea/ Cardiff / Gwent areas ? 
 If you would be interested. we are relocating back east and can send details if I come across them if you want
(but will not block your inbox if it is not necessary) 

Click to expand...

Ive sent you a pm.


----------



## Pegasus67 (13 July 2015)

Good luck with the hunt, and if you do find somewhere around Crymych or Tregaron you'll need this 

https://www.saysomethingin.com/welsh/course1


----------



## Annagain (13 July 2015)

On the noise phobic dog front have you tried giving him a treat and praising him madly every time there's a bang? Our old dog was terrible with fireworks until we came across this tip. It sort of cured him, we got excited barks in anticipation of the cheese we used as treats instead. Not ideal but 100 times better than the shaking, dribbling, panting mess he was!


----------



## JillA (13 July 2015)

annagain said:



			On the noise phobic dog front have you tried giving him a treat and praising him madly every time there's a bang? Our old dog was terrible with fireworks until we came across this tip. It sort of cured him, we got excited barks in anticipation of the cheese we used as treats instead. Not ideal but 100 times better than the shaking, dribbling, panting mess he was!
		
Click to expand...

What an elegant means of dealing with the problem - I did behaviour training years ago but no-one thought of that, only desensitisation with pre recorded CDs


----------



## cremedemonthe (13 July 2015)

ChwaraeTeg said:



			quiet area>>> http://www.primelocation.com/for-sa...6a80440a5b716df36612fc191#1og3kvL9PKXwXcyS.97

Have you thought of the Brecon Beacons or Swansea/ Cardiff / Gwent areas ? 
 If you would be interested. we are relocating back east and can send details if I come across them if you want
(but will not block your inbox if it is not necessary) 

Click to expand...

Thanks, been looking all round Wales, we are not in a hurry as we have sold our house and the new owner is a friend so will let us move out as and when.
If you find any more that I've missed please send them to unicornleather@excite.com 
I'm on the net looking for hours but still seem to miss them!


----------



## cremedemonthe (13 July 2015)

annagain said:



			On the noise phobic dog front have you tried giving him a treat and praising him madly every time there's a bang? Our old dog was terrible with fireworks until we came across this tip. It sort of cured him, we got excited barks in anticipation of the cheese we used as treats instead. Not ideal but 100 times better than the shaking, dribbling, panting mess he was!
		
Click to expand...

I've tried everything over the years, best I find is to let him hide somewhere dark, cover him up and leave him alone.
I was always taught that if you don't get the timing right with the treats then he may associate being rewarded with  being scared which enforces the behaviour further and even if I tried that approach he won't take treats or eat anything, he just goes in to switch off mode.But thanks anyway.


----------



## ChwaraeTeg (13 July 2015)

""" Thanks, been looking all round Wales, we are not in a hurry as we have sold our house and the new owner is a friend so will let us move out as and when.
If you find any more that I've missed please send them to unicornleather@excite.com 
I'm on the net looking for hours but still seem to miss them!"""

 OK  CremedeMonthe . I will have a little look the same time as I am looking for a new place for us.
Likewise MightyMammouth, have replied to your message  
Teg

this facebook page might be able to help >>>> Small holdings and Land to buy/Let in west Wales


----------



## cremedemonthe (13 July 2015)

ChwaraeTeg said:



			""" Thanks, been looking all round Wales, we are not in a hurry as we have sold our house and the new owner is a friend so will let us move out as and when.
If you find any more that I've missed please send them to unicornleather@excite.com 
I'm on the net looking for hours but still seem to miss them!"""

 OK  CremedeMonthe . I will have a little look the same time as I am looking for a new place for us.
Likewise MightyMammouth, have replied to your message  
Teg

this facebook page might be able to help >>>> Small holdings and Land to buy/Let in west Wales
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, off to look


----------



## SJP (14 July 2015)

Hi, I've hopefully sent you a link to a smallholding. Let me know if you don't get it.


----------



## cremedemonthe (14 July 2015)

received, thank you


----------



## cremedemonthe (14 July 2015)

We have 4 viewings around Wales this weekend, full report next week, thanks for all your help everyone. much appreciated.
Oz


----------



## Blanche (15 July 2015)

I haven't read the whole thread as I'm in a hurry but thought of a few websites that may be of use.


http://www.rbbproperty.co.uk/
http://www.brightwells.com/
http://www.mccartneys.co.uk/


----------



## cremedemonthe (15 July 2015)

Blanche said:



			I haven't read the whole thread as I'm in a hurry but thought of a few websites that may be of use.


http://www.rbbproperty.co.uk/
http://www.brightwells.com/
http://www.mccartneys.co.uk/

Click to expand...

Thank you, off to look,


----------



## Annagain (15 July 2015)

Just thought one area that might suit you is the Gwaun Valley in North Pembs. Away from Newport (which is 2nd home city) and the coast property prices aren't too bad and you have the right mix of being relatively secluded but with fairly good access to civilisation. Cardigan would be the nearest town, about 10 miles away. Fishguard is about 7/8 miles and Haverfordwest about 20. Most estate agents covering the area would be in Fishguard or Cardigan.


----------



## Annagain (15 July 2015)

How about this? It's only 2 bed but seems to have a sitting room and a lounge so maybe you could use one of them as a 3rd bedroom? Plenty of big outbuildings by the sound of it. 

http://www.rightmove.co.uk/property-for-sale/property-53338391.html


Or this? Getting a bit more expensive now though. 
http://www.rightmove.co.uk/property-for-sale/property-46555699.html


----------



## cremedemonthe (22 July 2015)

Back from Wales on Sunday, been collecting our thoughts oh how some properties are misrepresented!
This was the trip:
Saturday left here in Surrey at 7am

NO 1: first house we saw was this one at 2pm:

http://www.primelocation.com/for-sale/details/36905462

Not bad but my elderly Mum would not manage the stairs very well and there was no where downstairs we could use as a bedroom for her. 3 roads all round so in a triangle of B roads, some where surprisingly busy, gates to property were right on to the road so if anyone came to the house and left the gate open recipe for dogs, chickens etc to get out.
I didn't really have room to erect a large workshop either , so for that reason we were OUT!

No 2 is the one we have chosen, we have put an offer on it but until it has all gone through I don't wish to jinx it by putting it on here so will just show you the others we rejected.

Sunday, after staying on friends farm and waking up to see the Kites, Buzzards flying overhead  I really knew Wales is for me!
We have Kites and Buzzards but not in the quantity they have there.
Main thing I notice is NO traffic or aircraft noise or blasted ring necked parakeets screaming everywhere which we have here in abundance, won't miss those at all!
It's just silence, absolute BLISS!

No 3 http://www.primelocation.com/for-sale/details/37466189

Met the estate agent, who had had equestrian experience and was a pleasure to talk to.
Property was empty.
Lovely gardens in this one, good view of the sea too, nice bungalow but again right on the road and until you visit these places you don't realise how much it can have an impact on things. Met a nice lady who happened to be hacking past on her horse and who was trying to eat the bushes (horse not the rider eating bushes)!
Pounced on her to pick her brains about local yards, riding schools and saddlers, turns out it's her friends bungalow, she even asked me if I might be interested in her place up the road!
It was in a village though which we want to avoid but she was very friendly and helpful and if she ever reads this post, THANK YOU!
So for these reasons we were OUT.

No 4, well what can I say!
Have a good look at this first so you have some idea of what I am about to say

http://www.primelocation.com/for-sale/details/37258435

We'd arranged to meet the owners there between 12.30 pm and 1 pm but of course we were a bit early.
We tried to ring the owners on route but as usual neither my Sister or I could get any signal on our phones but we managed to get one just as we got there.
We left a message on their answer phone  to say we were early and would sit and wait.
Whilst waiting we noticed the property is not in good condition at all and were very disappointed. 
The conservatory was rotten at the ground level, with all the paint blistered and peeling off the rest of it.
The house would need re rendering all round and painting to seal it which would add to the cost.
All the outside of the house was cracking, it looked damp as there was bracken growing out of the wall about 10 feet up!
There is no sink/drain away round the bottom of the properties walls all round,   to allow water to drain away and the result is the damp creeping up from ground level, that with all the cracked rendering higher up, not a good thing.
There was a wasps next above the front door as it wasn't sealed so they could get in, we had to keep out of their way as they weren't happy with us being there (the wasps that is, not the owners - well not at that time anyway!).
The lawn was the only thing that was nice, the static caravan was almost derelict, full of rubbish and certainly not a place you could let out to anyone, wouldn't let my chickens use it let alone a human.There was an old caravan next to it with broken windows and full of rubbish. There was lots of junk and decay all round. Poultry units were derelict and buried behind and in bushes, it was awful. We waited until 12.47 pm as no one had turned up we left,there really was no point even in going round the house if they had turned up to show us.
It's nothing more than an over priced rotting  junk yard.
That house is NOT  "In all a very desirable country property." as described on the website.

There is far better out there and we have found one, it's right off the roads, on it's own, got 1 acre of land for us to grow food and have the chickens, enough room for the dogs to play in safely and there are workshops and out buildings there all for under 178k 
If this sale goes through then I will post it on here, thanks for all your help and support, looking forward to making saddlery in Wales instead of Surrey!
Oz


----------



## PorkChop (22 July 2015)

Congratulations  fingers crossed it all goes through without a hitch


----------



## Annagain (22 July 2015)

Hope it all goes through easily and quickly.


----------



## Pegasus67 (22 July 2015)

Gwych!


----------



## Crugeran Celt (22 July 2015)

Hope it all goes well for you. Keep us updated on the property, I need some leather work done!!


----------



## cremedemonthe (22 July 2015)

Diolch yn fawr.
Bydd pawb lleol yn cael ei groesawu am baned.

Hope that is right and I'm not calling someone a rude name, relying on google translate which can be a bit hit and miss!


----------



## Crugeran Celt (22 July 2015)

I don't know but when my son comes home I will ask him, he us welsh speaking having gone through the welsh education system.


----------



## horselib (22 July 2015)

Thank you.
Everyone will be welcomed for coffee
I believe is the rough translation
Good luck hope it all goes through ok
Our move to Pembrokeshire from Hampshire 5 years ago was the best thing we ever did.
Watching the red kites from the comfort of our conservatory today was heaven!!!


----------



## Annagain (23 July 2015)

Yes it's right and no insults have been thrown! 

Croeso i Gymru!


----------



## SJP (23 July 2015)

That's wonderful news. So pleased for you.


----------



## cremedemonthe (23 July 2015)

annagain said:



			Yes it's right and no insults have been thrown! 

Croeso i Gymru!
		
Click to expand...

Methu aros!


----------



## ChwaraeTeg (24 July 2015)

Brilliant, wonderful, fantabulously great   Everything stays crossed for you Oz xx


----------



## cremedemonthe (25 July 2015)

We didn't use an estate agent to sell our house, so getting a solicitor sorted now to do the paperwork. If the owners accept our offer then we hope to be moving within a month or two


----------



## horselib (25 July 2015)

Brilliant!! hopefully you will be in and sorted long before October it's nice to be in before the clocks go back and you loose the evening daylight
Bet you are really excited!i


----------



## cremedemonthe (25 July 2015)

horselib said:



			Brilliant!! hopefully you will be in and sorted long before October it's nice to be in before the clocks go back and you loose the evening daylight
Bet you are really excited!i
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, yes we are excited.
Main reason we want to get there before then if possible is, we have a noise phobic dog and the fireworks round here we have all year really intensify from Oct through until Jan the following year, so a bit of peace and quiet will be wonderful!
We don't have to move everything all in one go, we can stagger it as my neighbour is buying our house, he's in no rush as he already lives nextdoor and isn't selling his property, so all in all a calm easy move we hope!
He's even moving the large stuff for us, he has a ream of men working for him with 7.5 ton vehicles, I have a Transit van too so between us we can shift it over a month during weekends. We also have chickens, dogs, pond full of fish and a large tortoise to move!


----------



## cremedemonthe (25 July 2015)

TEAM  not ream!


----------



## cremedemonthe (28 July 2015)

Our offer has been accepted, now it's all systems go!


----------



## JillA (28 July 2015)

Congratulations...enjoy!!!


----------



## cremedemonthe (28 July 2015)

thank you, it's a smallholding of around 1 acre, enough for me to grow food on , have my livestock and large workshop


----------



## SJP (29 July 2015)

So pleased for you. Welcome to Wales. Are you coming to Ceredigion?


----------



## cremedemonthe (29 July 2015)

SJP said:



			So pleased for you. Welcome to Wales. Are you coming to Ceredigion? 

Click to expand...

yes Capel Iwan


----------



## PorkChop (29 July 2015)

Result  Congratulations - good luck with the move, hope it all goes smoothly


----------



## SJP (1 August 2015)

We don't know that area very well although we did view a property near Cenarth. Newcastle Emlyn looks a lovely little town. We will all have to meet up once we have moved and settled. I'm sure our three Whippets would love meeting Daisy and co!


----------



## cremedemonthe (1 August 2015)

SJP said:



			We don't know that area very well although we did view a property near Cenarth. Newcastle Emlyn looks a lovely little town. We will all have to meet up once we have moved and settled. I'm sure our three Whippets would love meeting Daisy and co!
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like a plan to me, we will be a few miles from Newcastle Emlyn if all goes well


----------



## horselib (2 August 2015)

good news !! You will be 5.8 miles from us we are in Pembrokeshire just over the border!!
You are only  4 miles away from a really nice dog friendly pub The Nags Head at Abercych nice forest walk there too.
Hope you get in and sorted soon.


----------



## Crugeran Celt (2 August 2015)

Not that far from me either I am on the border between Swansea and Carmarthenshire.


----------



## cremedemonthe (2 August 2015)

I can see a meet up manifesting! 
Thanks for the Pub recommendation!


----------



## Nicnac (2 August 2015)

Sorry to see you leave the area (South East!) but wishing you all the best in your new life


----------



## horselib (7 August 2015)

How are things going?


----------



## cremedemonthe (7 August 2015)

Horselib:
Had the survey done today, got a sinking feeling as surveyor said report will be ready on Monday, then asked me "how much work on the place were you thinking of having to do"? 

Will wait to  see what Monday brings, if too much work we might be looking around for somewhere else!
Watch this space...............


----------



## horselib (8 August 2015)

Having moved from the south ourselves I have to say that the prices are much much cheaper here than in the area of Hampshire we were in so if its not extensive it may be worth getting rough quotes .
Fingers crossed its not too bad.


----------



## cremedemonthe (8 August 2015)

Yes, that's what we noticed when down there, most things are cheaper and hopefully if not too much work involved I can do some and get quotes on the rest, keeping our fingers crossed!
Oz


----------



## horselib (8 August 2015)

We have a brilliant neighbour /farmer Mr fix it here .He charges 15 pounds an hour and can do anything!!! Built and clad a huge clear span barn for us us as well as roofing and fences gates  as your only 5 miles away he might be a thought 
It depends as well if you can live in it whilst work is done.


----------



## cremedemonthe (8 August 2015)

horselib said:



			We have a brilliant neighbour /farmer Mr fix it here .He charges 15 pounds an hour and can do anything!!! Built and clad a huge clear span barn for us us as well as roofing and fences gates  as your only 5 miles away he might be a thought 
It depends as well if you can live in it whilst work is done.
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, we have friends with land and horses locally down there who can also supply reliable builders names and will make a note of yours too.We can stay here in Caterham until work done, no rush to get out


----------



## cremedemonthe (10 August 2015)

Well, survey has been done and just read it, makes depressing reading whole place needs rebuilding by what they are saying, asbestos throughout the property and all the drainage and sceptic tanks need sorting out too, there's rising and penetrating damp, poor wiring, faulty plumbing, needs a new roof too, there's more wrong with it than right!
Needless to say, we probably won't be moving to that one. Back to the drawing board for us then.
Never mind, onwards and upwards, there's one out there with our name on it, I'm sure of that!
Oz


----------



## JillA (10 August 2015)

Shame, it's depressing but that's what the survey is for. I'm a big believer in the right one being there at the right time, it's happened twice to me so that clearly wasn't the right one for you.


----------



## cremedemonthe (11 August 2015)

JillA said:



			Shame, it's depressing but that's what the survey is for. I'm a big believer in the right one being there at the right time, it's happened twice to me so that clearly wasn't the right one for you.
		
Click to expand...

yes, I'm a believer in that too and one will come along


----------



## horselib (11 August 2015)

HowI disappointing let's hope you find something soon house hunting in winter is no fun fingers crossed


----------



## ChwaraeTeg (12 August 2015)

ditto all  .... I have just been looking at this site ... and saw a possibility ? www.guythomas.com


----------



## horselib (16 August 2015)

How is the search going  Any  joy on li!kely properties


----------



## cremedemonthe (17 August 2015)

Seen some but need to short list and organise another visit to Wales, it's usually 600 miles with getting there, driving round and back again, so needs careful planning.
It seems to be the same old ones that have been on the market for a while though at the moment, makes you wonder why they haven't been bought, especially after the last one which on the surface looked ideal but was a demolition job.
I'm waiting to see if any new ones crop up in the next week or two before I make any serious plans.


----------

